
Universal Install Script - ikeboy
https://xkcd.com/1654/
======
rajington
Sure, why not
[https://github.com/universalinstallscript/universalinstallsc...](https://github.com/universalinstallscript/universalinstallscript)

------
dumiddum
curl
[https://kurz.pw/install.sh?pkg=yolo](https://kurz.pw/install.sh?pkg=yolo) |
sudo bash -

~~~
lukas2511
i recommend adding a shell-alias for this

------
DrScump
They left out oldschool chores such as:

cpio -icvdumB -I $1

tar xvf $1

